# Would You Eat Another Human Being?



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

While posting in the horse meat thread, my thoughts went from horses to cows to veal to foal to babies.
Which got me thinking: how many of you guys would eat another person :tongue:

The age, race, or gender of the person is not of essence here (unless you want them to be, so specify), and assume that in every option the humans are perfectly healthy. And if you do choose to intentionally eat someone, how would you like them cooked and eaten?


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd eat a census taker's liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti...


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Killjoy. Just humor me. It's 2:23am and this is my way of procrastinating on work and subsequently, sleep haha.
I have a hard time being too serious at this point, even towards myself. One of the side effects of me not sleeping much for too long XD


----------



## Meril (Sep 17, 2012)

You forgot to add the martyr option:
I find this idea so horrifying that I would rather be eaten than eat another human being.


----------



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

lol funny thread.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

nom-nom-nom


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

The idea alone is enough to give me nightmares tonight ,why would you think of something like this .I,m a vegetarian ,non violent person ,so this kind of thought not only disgusts me but frightens too .No Offense buts that's what I feel.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Meril said:


> You forgot to add the martyr option:
> I find this idea so horrifying that I would rather be eaten than eat another human being.


That's the wuss option for people who don't want to deal with the wide range of the simple yes, maybe, and no options 



NChSh said:


> nom-nom-nom


So I'm assuming you're down for a people roast?


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

My initial reaction to the title alone: How the fuck would I know? lol


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm a vegetarian, but supposing a situation where my choices were "die of starvation" or "eat human flesh," I would assume I would probably cave at some point. The likelihood of that happening is incredibly low, however, so, realistically, no.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

I've always imagined that if I found myself in a situation where it came down to the only option I had for survival was cannibalism, I would be the one to let myself die for other people rather than eat someone else to live. I guess I'd just let them know that it's okay to eat me once I'm dead. Or, if I had no more will to live, to please kill me in my sleep or with some other surprise attack. I mean, if poison were available, I'd probably want that option. But because it would taint my blood and probably make them sick after ingesting my flesh, it's not really a "good" option. Of course, in the throes of fear and starvation, I might be less altruistic. But, from a fully-fed perspective, I think that's what I'd do


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

I've always delighted in the idea of being a cannibal. After watching several videos of autopsies, this desire has only augmented. Crunch crunch, munch munch.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

long as there was garlic and olive oil involved


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Sure, if it were legal. Should it be legal? not my decision...
If it were though, why not?


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow, I'm so amused at how most people who have voted so far will either at least consider eating another person, or would jump at the chance if they could XD


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

hailfire said:


> So I'm assuming you're down for a people roast?


Hell yeah...I chose option 1. I missed the second part of the question when I first answered. I would most-like like them roasted on a spit (I like to know what I'm eating) with a nice honey glaze...I've heard humans taste somewhat like pork.


----------



## Dyidia (May 28, 2010)

Funny, but no thanks. If I have to resort to cannibalism, it is just not worth it for me anymore.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Probably. Cooked or raw, bring on the babies! *noms*


----------



## Hearts (Dec 24, 2012)

Okay. You worry me...I answered 'Hell no!', but looking back I feel as if it would really be 'Maybe'. Medium rare. Yes. NO. WHY AM I THINKING ABOUT THIS. WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME?!?!? FJEODPLKMLJNH


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

I guess it depends on how it tastes and how much it costs.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

hailfire said:


> While posting in the horse meat thread, my thoughts went from horses to cows to veal to foal to babies.
> Which got me thinking: how many of you guys would eat another person :tongue:
> 
> The age, race, or gender of the person is not of essence here (unless you want them to be, so specify), and assume that in every option the humans are perfectly healthy. And if you do choose to intentionally eat someone, how would you like them cooked and eaten?


I have no interest in answering this poll, but in amusement, my husfriend answered it.

He said that he would probably feel more comfortable eating humans than animals, because at least with humans, they'd probably deserve it. Then again, we live in a country where the farm animals are treated very, very poorly. 

Throughout his lifetime, of the majority of the people he's encountered, he feels they don't deserve to live. And he would not be opposed to eating one or more of them, if there was no other food available. :tongue: 

We're both vegetarian, because of the way the animals are treated. He adds that he wouldn't be opposed to going out and hunting his own prey, because then the animal would likely have lived a fairly independent, decent life, the way it was meant to, up until he killed it.

Rather than being tortured throughout its entire life until it's time to die and be eaten. :kitteh:


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

If I was trapped in the middle of nowhere with no other food options and there were freshly-dead humans around? (like the Donner Party or that plane crash in the Andes) Yeah, of course. No reason I should have to starve to death because of some stupid moral hang-up.

Other than that, no, cannibalism doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

I would. If I was on the verge of starvation and someone died not to long ago (meat is still fresh) -> hell yes I would eat the person. Although I wouldn' eat the brain. Not because it's weird or disgusting - i don't know about that - but brains can contain many diseases like Kuru. I will pass this one.


----------



## ElephantsHead (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'd eat another human if the situation called for it. Maybe if it were life-or-death and I knew they wouldn't mind.

What I do know is that if I were in that kind of situation with a group of other people, and there was a chance that at least some of us could survive, then I would tell them to eat me if I died. If it meant that they would live, and I had already died anyway, I wouldn't really have a problem with it.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Whenever I go to the non-typology threads here, there's always something about cannibalism lol.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

If the situation calls for it, (plane crash in Himalayas) at first there would be a fight in by head, but why not? It is only a sensible choice to eat those who died in the crash.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Such a scarcity scenario.
To have to sink so deep into despair that one will consider eating one another.
I will not entertain it.
There is really no reason for me to imagine it, and the likelyhood of me having to do it is very small too.
My time is much better spent in figuring out how to create abundance, than worrying about
what would happen if thrown into the darkest pits of despair.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Nope. I'd rather die of starvation, honestly.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't eat junk food


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

The thought of eating human flesh in order to ensure survival doesn't really bother me much at all. But that said, I have a hard time imagining the situation in which I would resort to it. Let's say it's the plane crash scenario only because it has happened in my lifetime, I read the book, and it seems maybe the most likely scenario. So assuming a plane crash in which some lived and some died, I would have to be pretty certain I would be rescued if I remained alive long enough by eating the flesh of the dead. Somehow, I think the likelihood that I would not be rescued would trump the survival motivation and I would prefer to die of starvation. If I was confident of rescue but knew I would starve before it arrived unless I ate the survivors, I would probably do it. The body is only a shell, a vessel we inhabit on our journey through this life. It's just protein.

Now would I kill another human to consume his or her body? Never. My life is worth no more than anybody else's.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

I've heard the most tender meat on a woman is the inside part of her arm, or that is what the cannibals of Indonesia used to say. It was the filet mignon fit only for the king to eat.

Interesting fact about the Donner party was that the one family and largest group that survived didn't actually partake in cannibalism. For whatever reason some that ate other people went mad themselves and only a handful that ate human flesh survived and kept their wits about them. I could go into detail as to why this might be the case, but it would be too long a post.

Has anyone heard of the Seany Bean clan in Scotland where they lured or hunted down humans and pretty much strictly dined on human flesh and nothing else? They also, most them "married" their siblings... so yeah, they ended up altogether mental after a few generations.


----------



## ifyouinsist (Dec 2, 2013)

Yea sure, if necessary. Sucks we can get prion diseases from cannibalism.


----------



## NiamhD (Dec 3, 2013)

If they were already dead (I didn't kill them), it was a survival situation, there was no other meat/protein options around, AND there was a fairly decent chance that I'd be rescued... then yes.

The last stipulation is because if there was absolutely no chance that I'd be rescued, then I'll probably die anyway and it would just be putting off the inevitable.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Admittedly, I just clicked this so I could be like "What? You didn't add an "OH HELL NO!" option? I'm disappointed", but apparently you did. I guess now I'll be forced to click "bring on the succulent babies".


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

Only if I was in Thai land........

U know ; the land between the two thais..........



*<<<<<<-------------------Take it frum a koon!*


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

ifyouinsist said:


> Yea sure, if necessary. Sucks we can get prion diseases from cannibalism.


There might be newer information out there about this that I'm not aware of, but last I read about it which was a good many years ago was that you could only get it if you ate brains, offal and other related tissue... ? Not necessarily the meaty parts... ? Hmm... don't know.


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

If earth on eradication time, and there are nothing to eat. Why not?


----------



## Ecoas (Jul 28, 2013)

If it was the pragmatic thing to do, and there were no moral issues concerning death (i.e. the person's either already dead is or a mortal enemy for good reason). For instance I wouldn't even have a problem with eating an enemy in cultural context if it strengthened connections i need to strengthen. 

To me if you're dead, you're dead. You get recycled into the biosphere one way or another, and on the whole, everything eats everything.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Depends on 

1. The taste of human meat
2. Degree of starvation/availability of alternatives


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Undoubtedly said:


> Admittedly, I just clicked this so I could be like "What? You didn't add an "OH HELL NO!" option? I'm disappointed", but apparently you did. I guess now I'll be forced to click "bring on the succulent babies".


----------

